# Have you used Sherwin Williams Harmony Paint?



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

Looking for recommendations on Low voc and no voc paints. We had a room painted with Benjamin Moore Aura (their top of the line low voc) which we had used before without problems yet this time it turned into a nightmare. After 6 months we had a terrible smell despite constant ventilation. It was so bad and unrelenting that we had to tear the room down to the studs and redrywall. 

Drywall was completed and we primed with Harmony Primer from Sherwin Williams yesterday and only a very faint normal paint smell remains this am despite the room being closed all night so we think that went well. Now I need to get new paint. We will stay away from Benjamin Moore from now on due to our horrid experience so I was wondering what others here use. I know ours was a freak thing but man does it ever make you paranoid about painting. UGH!


----------



## LTurtle (Aug 7, 2012)

I've used YOLO Colorhouse paints before and really like them. In fact it's pretty much the only paint I buy anymore. They are ethically run, no voc and local (to me). They also have a nice palette and good coverage. HTH!


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

That sounds awful - I have heard such good things about that paint.

We recently redid my DDs room and used the Benjamin Moore Natura no VOC paint. I don't blame you if you want to avoid them entirely but we had a good experience with that kind....It was costly but the smell was only faint and it dissipated pretty quickly (and it was winter so we couldn't air it very easily).


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

It was a living nightmare actually! We had used Aura multiple times in the past with zero issues. This time right off the bat we knew something was off. UGH. There is NO way I will touch Benjamin Moore again. 
I found TONS and TONS of complaints about BM with smells, as well as Behr and then Valspar. BM had a huge lawsuit with their Natura line in 2010 I believe. 
Actually Mythic had several people I talked to with problems too although I know is a good brand. It makes painting completely stressful from now. UGH. I think we will go with Sherwin Williams and lots of prayers.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

Just wanted to update that we really liked the Harmony. Little smell although there was some. We are almost done with the room. There is some "new smell" to it but we are still not done - empty room no carpeting yet (bare subfloor). Hoping that this smell is normal and will dissipate with time. My sister who had an addition done said the new smell lasts 2-3 months and more if the room is unoccupied.


----------



## nicolae (Feb 17, 2015)

I had lung problems ( runs in the family). Thats what I dont like about paint. I cant breathe! And now weve been using organic paint, the odorless & VOC free. There are many brands for such product.


----------



## Jenabear (Mar 2, 2015)

I've used Sico brand no VOC paint, and we were happy with the results. No odor issues since we painted 2 years ago, nor have I had any asthma aggravation from it. I couldn't use natural paints, because they are made from dairy and soy which are primary allergens. Or at least any of the ones I found were.


----------



## itzj (Sep 17, 2008)

You need to get mythic paint. It is awesome there really are no fumes. Their customer service is wonderful too.


----------



## gzhenbob (May 3, 2015)

the odorless & VOC free. There are many brands for such product.


----------



## NinaCHS (May 8, 2015)

I've been having a tough time finding a non-toxic zero-VOC paint for the house I'm remodeling. I have chemical sensitivities and a young daughter with lung issues, so finding the right paint is really important to me. Our current house is done all with Mythic, which I would not recommend based on my experience with it. I felt it did not cover well and did not adhere to the walls well, and it had a really strong odor for a very long time (so strong it gave me migraines). Maybe they've changed their formulation since I used it 5 years ago, but I'm not taking chances. 

Our paint subcontractor will be using the SW Pro Mar zero-VOC to prime the walls and for the ceilings. I'm going to try paint from ECOS Paints (UK based company with a facility in Spartanburg, SC of all places - just a few hours from me) for the color on the walls. I went to a SW store and got to smell a can of Harmony - there is a distinct ammonia smell when you put your nose to it, but I'm hoping that dissipates quickly upon application to our trim. I'll try to remember to leave a post with the results of using the different paints in the house (should be painted in the next 2 weeks or so).


----------

